# The Moose of Algonquin Park



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 8, 2013)

Here's a little travel/Photography Adventure article that I wrote on the many moose (and opportunities to photography them) in Algonquin Provincial Park in Ontario, Canada. 

http://www.dustinabbott.net/2013/11/the-moose-of-algonquin-park/




Bull Moose Portrait by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm sure there are a few other Canadians on here that have some good moose shots to share.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 9, 2013)

Here's another - I was about 15 feet away when taking this one.




The Moose of Algonquin Park by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 9, 2013)

BTW - both of these shots are at ISO 12,800 - this generation of Canon FF cameras has great high ISO performance!!!


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 9, 2013)

Very nice Dustin.


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2013)

ISO 12,800? That's a good performance, not too much noise. Nice shots Dustin.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 9, 2013)

Click said:


> ISO 12,800? That's a good performance, not too much noise. Nice shots Dustin.



There is definitely noise visible at a pixel level, but I find that the 6D sensor produces really low color noise. There is noise, but it doesn't interfere with detail and the shadows stay clean.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Dustin! 

Two beautiful pictures of a surely impressing encounter. 

I like the second one more, because of the asymetrical position of the head and you can see the whole body.
I think the pictures also live from the color contrast brown moose <-> colorful leaves and grass. 

Well done.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 9, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's another - I was about 15 feet away when taking this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that's close! I like this one better, due to the composition... 

A friend and I saw one up very close one time too. He was driving, we were in Maine, USA and one stepped out into the road and we hit it!

He was very uptight about it, stepped over the front of the car and walked out into the woods, seemingly not hurt very much at all. My friends car was no longer drive-able! It was one of those old Volkswagen, Station Wagons from the 70's... ???


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 9, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I'm sure there are a few other Canadians on here that have some good moose shots to share.


Cedar lake, northern end of Algonquin Park....


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 9, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another - I was about 15 feet away when taking this one.
> ...



I missed one by inches driving in New Brunswick (above/next to Maine) about five years ago. They are scary big in that kind of situation.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 9, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure there are a few other Canadians on here that have some good moose shots to share.
> ...



Cool. What time of year? It looks like his coat is transitional - kind of patchy.


----------

